# tapering



## KINGPIN (Nov 30, 2004)

i need to taper a 36'' long octagon .side to side is 1.25'' down to o.75''.can anyone help me? thank you


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI kingpin73

You can make or buy a taper jig, that will work on any table saw, below you will see a easy one to make 
I will say the longer the better most of the time ..

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2076&filter=taper jig

=========



kingpin73 said:


> i need to taper a 36'' long octagon .side to side is 1.25'' down to o.75''.can anyone help me? thank you


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Kev,
A bit more info please.


----------



## 1024 (Jun 8, 2010)

details?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

kingpin73 said:


> i need to taper a 36'' long octagon .side to side is 1.25'' down to o.75''.can anyone help me? thank you


That's pretty small at the 3/4" end. Bill Hylton's book Router Magic has a Dowel Turning Jig that will fill the bill. It has an indexing option. You'll have to get the book, though. Too much is in the description and not enough from the photos.

ISBN 0-87596-711-6
Rodale Press.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

kingpin73 said:


> i need to taper a 36'' long octagon .side to side is 1.25'' down to o.75''.can anyone help me? thank you


How tall is each side? I am trying to figure the angle of the taper. Am I correct that you want to remove 0.5" from one edge, all way around?


----------

